# Rivarossi FEF-3 844



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

how good are thees models in ho scale ?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If cared for and properly maintained, they are good quiet runners.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a rivarossi FEF-3. Mine is black and #8444 ( Best I can remember, haven't had it out for awhile). I read somewhere that the steam had to be#8444 because UP had a diesel #844. After the life of the diesel was over UP renumbered the steam back to 844.
Alot, maybe all, of the rivarossis numbered 844 were gray. I only ran mine a few short times but I loved it. Very smooth at slow or medium speed on dc. It will eventually be converted to dcc. I think they are good engines.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The UP 844 is also the only US Steam locomotive never removed from the active duty roster. In other words it was never retired.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i know the history about the real 844 and the UP


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

the big boy and challenger are next in line for active duty, i hear


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

yup they are


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

yea i heard the one at LA county Fair grounds was going to be restored great news. Somebody a few years back broke in and stole all the gauges off it. glad to see there keep there history alive way to go UP...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

UP 4-8-4 #844 was renumbered when UP got a new lot of GP30's and that's how the 4 was added to the FEF. UP's GP30 #844 is in a musuem. How funny if UP ran both 844's together! The Rivarossi is a fine model. I have 2 Rivarossi steamers so far. Much older models with the black round can motor. If lubed and properly tuned and cleaned, they're whisper quiet.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

if i put a decoder in my dcc ready Rivarossi FEF-3 844 will it burn out the light bulbs?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NO, that's one of the reasons it's called DCC ready!


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

just wanted to ask


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you don't ask, you won't know!:thumbsup:


----------

